# ? bout a Sig 1911



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Im looking at a Sig 1911 compact RCS Nitron. My question is can I reverse the Mag Release from the left side to the right side?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

barrelslime said:


> Im looking at a Sig 1911 compact RCS Nitron. My question is can I reverse the Mag Release from the left side to the right side?


No, left side only. There are some aftermarket ambi mag releases for a 1911, but there're pretty ghastly looking:

* Cylinder & Slide Ambidextrous Mag Release 1911 Blue*


----------

